# Co-sleeping with memory foam mattress?



## Mum22GTTC

Is it safe? If so how/where does baby sleep? My bed is a super kingsize so plenty of room (but buying a new mattress isnt an option, only had this one a couple of months)

My LO is 6 months old (BF) & just will not sleep in his cot, even though the side is off & it's attached to my bed,with me shhhing & stroking him.

He feeds/comfort feeds through the night & then takes ages to settle, because he hates the cot :wacko: (I've now lost count if how many times we're up each night as it's so many). He naps during the day either on me, in the moby, pushchair or his rocking chair - but the cot? NO WAY!

TBH I've never been comfortable with co-sleeping, so I always feed sitting up, but from 5.30am I've been feeding lying down & letting him sleep snuggled up with me until I get up (maybe an hour later :sleep:), so now thinking life may be easy if I let him do that all night?

Any advice would be wonderful. TIA :flower:


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm not sure if it's safe or not, but didn't want to read and run, your LO sounds just like mine, he hated the cot!


----------



## mummyclo

We have a memory foam mattress and i just make sure he won't get too hot (aparently there is risk of overheating) but he sleeps sooooo much better in my bed even if im not in it! :D


----------



## Sam292

Have you tried feeding him without moving him - so you get more in to the cot and then move away rather than move him back? That's what I was doing last night although I had to get him up to burp him several times anyway (and if you see my other thread you will see it was not the most peaceful night!) but it might help him to settle?


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Sam292 said:


> Have you tried feeding him without moving him - so you get more in to the cot and then move away rather than move him back? That's what I was doing last night although I had to get him up to burp him several times anyway (and if you see my other thread you will see it was not the most peaceful night!) but it might help him to settle?

It did cross my mind actually, I think I will give this a go tonight. Thank you :flower:


----------



## Mum22GTTC

mummyclo said:


> We have a memory foam mattress and i just make sure he won't get too hot (aparently there is risk of overheating) but he sleeps sooooo much better in my bed even if im not in it! :D

Ooh, good to know. Thank you.:flower:


----------



## meg79

We co-sleep in a King bed with memoryfoam matteress no probs. You may see advice not to but that's just because it's a fairly new thing and there's no research on it yet - better safe than sorry kind of thing...


----------



## Surreal

I think it all just comes down to being careful, and making sure there is enough room. LO sleeps with me on a pillow top, but I'm in a king all by myself. So, he gets one side to himself, and my weight isn't close enough to cause the pillowtop to slant, and accidentally roll him. I make sure he's in place, after a feed.

And of course, always on his back to sleep. On his front, a pillow top/memory foam is more likely to slant his nose into the mattress.

Hth! :flower:


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Well I attempted to feed with him in the cot, but couldn't do it, becuase my mattress sinks to much compared to the cot mattress :growlmad: 

So half way though the night I took the plunge & feed him lying down in our bed, then I wriggled away leaving him plenty of room making sure he was lying on his back & he slept for 3 hours straight! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Muffin

Your LO sounds just like mine. He hated the cot so we co-sleep. We have a kingsize bed with a memory foam mattress. LO sleeps in the middle because the bed is can't go against a wall. Feeding whilst lying down has just about kept me sane :D


----------



## evewidow

we were co sleeping until 2weeks ago on a memory foam matress , i never even gaveit a second thought tbh whoops


----------

